# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Einleitung Powerhalse

## franzschmitz1

Hallo Leute,
mein Problem bei der Powerhalse ist, dass ich am Anfang beim Einleiten schon erhebliche Probleme mit dem Dichthalten habe. Woran liegts bzw. was mache ich falsch, das ich das Segel nicht dichthalten kann. Der Zug ist so enorm, das ich irgendwie nicht weiterkomme.
Auch wenn schon viel dazu geschrieben worden ist bitte ich um Hilfestellung.
Vielen dank

----------


## tigger1983

wie du schon sagst, du nimmst das Segel zu dicht!
Bei lowwind ist das normalerweise nicht so das problem aber bei starkwind schon eher.
Wichtig ist das du genug speed hast! Wenn das vorrausgesetzt ist. brauchste du das Segel fr die halse im prinzip nicht mehr. So kannst du die Halse nur durch fusteurung fahren.
Der trick ist also nur soviel druck im Segel mitzunehmen wie du brauchst um deinen Stand zu stabiliesieren und spter auch auch soviel um die halse durchzugleiten. Aber bis dahin ists noch ein bisschen.

also lange rede...

versuch einfach sobald du die halse einleitest den berschssigen druck durch auffieren aus dem Segel zu nehmen. Meiner Meinung nach versuchst du zu viel den Lenkimpuls ber das Segel zu geben..

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Nein das stimmt nicht.

Das Segel wird vor der Halse ganz Dichtgeholt. Damit das klappt muss die Segelhand ca. eine Elle weiter zum Schothorn rcken und du musst dann schon sehr weit in die Knie gehen (Knie sind in 90 Winkel).
Nach der Einleitung bekommst du dann durch berziehen des Schothornes den Druck kontrolliert aus dem Segel (fhlt sich an/ bzw. ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Schothornvorausfahrt).

----------


## tigger1983

shit hast recht, die sache funktioniert bers schothorn. Verdammte surfabstinenz...

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Frage ist, woher der gefhlte Druck vom Segel herkommt.
Die meisten lehnen sich dabei mit dem Oberkrper zurck und 'klammern' sich dann mit beiden Armen ans Rigg, ziehen quasi das Rigg zu dicht an sich ran.
Ist eigentlich auch eine ganz natrliche (Reflex-) Haltung bzw. Situation, denn man versucht sich bei diesem unsicheren Moment an etwas festzuhalten.
Dem muss man halt bewusst entgegenwirken.
Korrekter ist es, den Oberkrper aktiv nach vorne zu beugen und dabei etwas in die Knie zu gehen, der Mast bzw. das Rigg soll aufrecht stehen und nicht nach hinten gezogen sein.

Allein dadurch nimmt man dem Segel den Druck weg.
Schau mal hier, besonders bei Bild 2 und 3, wie sich hier der Surfer mit dem Oberkrper nach vorne beugt, da siehst du auch, wie es sich mit der Armstellung verhlt.

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/cgi-bi.../jibe/jibe.htm

Oder hier ist es auch gut beschrieben:
http://www.gardasurf.info/powerhalse3.htm

Wobei hier bei dem letzten Bild die Oberkrperhaltung nicht ideal ist (kann aber auch von der Perspektive her tuschen).

werner

----------


## max2air

Beide Methoden (Segel auffieren und Segel ablegen) funktionieren. Wobei ich fr den Anfang die Methode, wie sie von tigger beschrieben wurde, einfacher zum Lernen finde.

Man muss einfach nur drauf achten, dass man das Segel je weiter man dreht immer ein Stck weiter ffnet, bis man sich Shothorm vorraus auf neuem Kurs befindet.

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Das hngt dann aber auch davon ab (Schothorn voraus) , ob man das gerade gefahrene Segel im oberen Windbereich fhrt, also ziemlich Druck im Segel hat. Weil: Da wrd ich das nicht unbedingt so machen, sondern schon eher schiften.

werner

----------


## oldyeller

Das ganze wurde auch zu beginn des jahres mal durchgekaut:
http://www.dailydose.de/cgi-bin/fram...hp%3Fp%3D34027

Die beschreibung fand ich gut, vor allem der tip, dass das rigg beim einleiten eine wesentliche rolle spielt, also man den segeldruckpunkt vor den mastfulegt, und die halse somit aktiv aus fusteuerung und segelsteuerung einleitet. Mir hat es zumindest geholfen, zu verstehen, was ich da mache...

----------


## speedjunkie

Ein schnes Weihnachtsgeschenk:
DVD surf power learning, fr Fortgeschrittene
gezeigt und erklrt werden z.B.
Race Jibe
Duke Jibe
Helicopter Tack
Body Drag usw.
mir hat’s was gebracht

hang loose

----------


## tigger1983

jo kann ich auch nur besttigen, hatte auch die powerlearning videos, allerdings noch als VHS
hab mir damit das Surfen auch selbst bei gebracht, nur zu empfehlen...

----------


## herrzitrone

@franzschmitz:
dein problem wird sein, dass du erstens nicht genug abfllst und zweitens die masthand zu weit vorne hast.

zu erstens:
du musst vor der halse aus zweierlei grnden abfallen. zum einen, weil du geschwindigkeit aufbauen musst und zum zweiten, damit du den druck aus dem segel bekommst. wenn du abfllst, kommt der relative wind mehr von achtern und du musst das segel nur ein klein wenig dichtholen, damit die strmung abreisst. wenn du nicht genug abfllst, musst du das segel sehr weit berziehen und baust vor allem kurz vor dem punkt an dem das segel auf "OFF" steht, enormen druck auf. versuch das mal an land:
brett ohne finne auf weichen untergrund und segel drauf. jetzt stellst du dich auf am wind kurs auf dein brett und versuchst, das segel zu berziehen, also so weit dichtzuholen, dass der wind im rechten winkel aufs segel drckt (also keine laminare strmung). das segel fhlt sich pltzlich sehr leicht an.
jetzt probierst du das ganze nochmal auf raum wind kurs und stellst fest, dass es dort viel leichter geht 

zu zweitens:
das kleine einmaleins der segelkontrolle  :Wink:  dichtholen kann man nicht nur, indem man hinten zieht, sondern auch, indem man vorne drckt. platziere die masthand vor der einleitung zwischen den trapeztampen und die segelhand so wiet hinten, wie mglich (also ungefhr bei den schnellverschlussen der gabel). dadurch ist das segel von vorn herein dichter und es ist auch leichter, dichtzunehmen, weil die masthand jetzt direkt am druckpunkt sitzt und somit den rotationspunkt des segels darstellt.
das dichtholen ist jetzt ein zweistufiger prozess: erst hinten ziehen (die strmung wird hier noch nicht abreissen) dann den mastarm in die kurve drcken (das segel wird dich hierbei nach vorne/lee ziehen, wodurch du den turn einleitest, dann reit die strmung ab und du stehst wie ne eins in der kurve)

solltest du sonst alles richtig machen, msste die halse eigentlich einwandfrei funktionieren.

----------

